# A Christmas Earth Angel Touched Me Today ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kind of long ... but, worth reading. A true story that happened today. December 23, 2011

A Christmas Earth Angel touched me today. 

It didn't start out that way though ...

Earlier in the week ... Felix was helping me, by calling in an order to Teleflora. We were ordering the Thomas Kinkade floral arrangement for Ashley. Every year, for the past six years, we have sent the arrangement to her. And, every year she has brought out the Thomas Kinkade past floral arrangement houses and little churches to place under the Christmas tree in their home. We have the same collection. They are so charming lit up ... it's beginning to look like a little village! 

Well ... I should have known this year's order from Teleflora was about to go wrong. Very wrong. The young gentleman on the phone from Teleflora had a difficult time communicating with Felix. His English was not the best. Felix asked for a specific day to have the flowers delivered ... which was to be a guaranteed delivery yesterday. I alerted Ashley in advance to expect the flowers yesterday. I started to worry when it got so late ... and, alas ... no flowers. 

And, then ... in the wee hours of the early morning of today ... I received an email order confirmation from Teleflora. I was floored when I read the gift message! It was to read ... "Dearest Ashley. Merry Christmas! Love ... Grandma, Pop-Pop, and Snowball. PS: We love you more!" (The "I love you more" has been going on with Ashley and us for years ... LOL) Instead the message read ...

"MERRY CHRISTMAS GRANDMA AND GRANDPA AND SNOWBALL WE LOVE YOU MORE GRANDMA, POPPOP AND SNOWBALL" That is exactly how Teleflora had the message printed out!!! :w00t:

So, I phoned Teleflora to not only find out why the flowers were not delivered ... but, why the message was so messed up.

I spoke to some young guy by the name of Johnson. Bless his heart. I could tell right away he was new. Very new. First of all he told me that the flowers were never delivered because the florists had run out of the Thomas Kinkade houses!!! :w00t: He innocently went on to ask me if I would like to order something else ... to which I repied ... "Absolutely not"

I asked why I had not received a phone call ... or at least an email, to notify that my granddaughter would not be receiving the Kinkade arrangement. He said he didn't know. Then I asked why I had not received an immediate credit back ... for the $94.94 that was charged to my credit card. He put me on hold for a few minutes and said that they would try and credit me in a few days! :w00t: He said it had something to do with "international transactions" to the bank!:w00t:

I asked him where he was located ... if it was overseas. He paused and finally said Teleflora was in California. 

At that point, I asked to speak to a supervisor. He said it would probably be hard to find a supervisor, but, he would try. Of course, when he came back ... there was not a supervisor to speak with. 

Bless his heart ... he even apologized for the botched up message. At that point, I told him I realized it was not his fault. He was not the same person who took Felix's order. So, I wished him a happy holiday and thanked him in a kind way for trying to help.

So, what I will have to do is call Citibank and have them dispute the whole thing for me with Teleflora. I know Citibank will credit my account right away. At least they have in the past. 

In the meantime, I wanted to check on my own to make sure that the florist we work with in Ashburn didn't have the Kinkade arrangement. They were sold out of it. So, I called all the florists in Westminster, where Ashley lives. I was having no luck. Until ... I phoned a florist in Westminster by the name of ... *Flowers By Evelyn* I spoke to the owner. And, she had the Kinkade arrangement!! However ...

The florist was closing in three hours, due to a wedding they were working on. And, the only way to get the arrangement was for someone to pick it up. We live too far away to have made the trip. So, I thanked the lady for her time (Evelyn, the owner) and hung up.

I called Ashley and explained to her what had happened with Teleflora. She is so sweet. Of course, she said not to worry ... and, that she had really appreciated that we tried to get it for her. I told her that next year I could give her the new one from this year that is here.

But, it bothered me so much that I called back the florist and asked her if it was possible to deliver it after Christmas. And, Evelyn said that of course they could do that for me. So, I placed the order and changed the message to "Happy New Year" instead of "Merry Christmas"

I went on to tell Evelyn how much this granddaughter means to us. And, how we have sent her the Kinkade arrangements every year. And, how Ashley has placed all the houses and churches under the Christmas tree. She was touched by that. And, then I asked her ... just out of curiosity ... if their flower shop was far from the mall where Ashley has a part-time job while attending college. Evelyn said they were very close by. She asked me where Ashley works.

So, then I thanked her for taking time to take my order ... and, that Ashley will be so happy to get the flowers next week. Then Evelyn said ... "You know what? I can't promise this for sure, because we honestly have this wedding to take care of and we have to be over to the church soon ... but, if there is any way I can do it, I will fix and take the arrangement over to your granddaughter's place of work today." I told her she didn't have to do that ... but, she said she wanted to try. She asked me that if it worked out ... if it was okay to change the "Happy New Year" back to Merry Christmas" Oh, dear ... that almost made me cry. 

And, then I shared with Evelyn something very special. I told her I saw the message that was included on her website page. If you look at the website for florists in Westminster, Md ... and, check out *Flowers By Evelyn* ... you will see a bible scripture that reads ... "With God all things are possible" Matthew 19:26 I told Evelyn that I silently asked God if he could make a Kinkade arrangement to Ashley possible. I could feel Evelyn's smile on the phone.:yes:

After I hung up the phone, Felix and I took Snowball for his daily car ride and Snowball's walk with Felix.

When we got back home, there was a phone message from Ashley. She thanked us for the beautiful Kinkade flower arrangement that Evelyn had delivered to Ashley at work. I wish you could have heard Ashley. She said that she couldn't believe I was able to get the arrangement for her anyway. She was half laughing and crying ... she was so grateful.

So, here it is Christmas. And, I can honestly say that I was touched today by an Earth Angel ... Evelyn. And, this is what I feel Christmas should be all about. Earth Angels who spread and practice the message of caring and love. 

Merry Christmas!!! With love. 

Marie:tender:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YAY!! how very sweet!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a beautiful story...very touching and I am so glad you were touched by an Angel


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Wonderful story! There really are angels!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

See.. That's why Grandmas are so special!!!! Evelyn made the arrangement but you made so many calls and didn't give up so that your Grandaughter could have her special present!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

if there is anyone that deserved to have such a Christmas Blessing it was you Marie! I am so glad that the tradition was able to be continued and what a wonderful florist!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonderful story! Can not believe what teleflora put on the message! That's ridiculous lol! I'm so happy for Evelyn being able amd willing to make the arrangement and have it to your sweet granddaughter! Love traditions


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie... what a lovely story! So glad you didn't give up and it resulted in your granddaughter receiving her traditional gift! 
How wonderful that the florist took that extra step to fulfill your wishes!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a beautiful story. Merry Christmas!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, if you had been MY grandmother I think I would be the current president of the United States---I am going to keep my eye on this girl!
What a touching tribute to who you are---Merry Christmas!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas Marie!!! I read your story with chills and happy tears! So very sweet!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a wonderful story!! I just love a story with a happy ending....especially at Christmas!! *sniff*......:innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Okay, Marie. Cry of the day? Check!!! That story was so touching. It really sounds like it could be a Hallmark (certainly not Teleflora) special on tv. Marie - the story is also SO YOU!!! You never give up, about anything. You have such passion for what you believe in that even over the phone it comes through. :heart: This is just the perfect Christmas story of renewal of faith that anything is possible.:wub: I know that Ashley cherishes all the time she spends with you and also gifts like these that have a deeper meaning of love more than their material being but will live on through her life as wonderful reminders of her youth.
Is there a chamber of commerce or something that you can send the story about Evelyn's going the extra mile, or a local newspaper? It makes a great Christmas story. I would love for someone like that to be blessed with more business. And for Teleflora, I would indeed ask for a supervisor (in this country)next week when it's quieter and explain how errors like that can cause so much heartache. 
Love you, Marie.:tender: Merry Christmas to you, Felix, Snowball and your amazing granddaughter, Ashley. She is so lucky to have you all. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

casa verde maltese said:


> YAY!! how very sweet!


Thank you, Jennifer, for reading my story. :tender:



TLR said:


> What a beautiful story...very touching and I am so glad you were touched by an Angel


Thank you, Tracey. I appreciate you took time to read my story. :tender: Evelyn really made my day yesterday. I plan to make sure she will be able to read what I wrote about her.



mommatee said:


> Wonderful story! There really are angels!!!


Thank you, Tanya.:tender: And, yes, there really are angels. Often they just have their wings and halos hidden ...



Furbabies mom said:


> See.. That's why Grandmas are so special!!!! Evelyn made the arrangement but you made so many calls and didn't give up so that your Grandaughter could have her special present!


Aww ... thank you so much, Deborah. :tender: I do love being a Grandma!



Hunter's Mom said:


> if there is anyone that deserved to have such a Christmas Blessing it was you Marie! I am so glad that the tradition was able to be continued and what a wonderful florist!


Erin, thank you so much for your kind words. That means the world to me. :smootch: I hope your Christmas is the best ever with Conor, Hunter, your hubby, and the rest of your family and friends. Please give darling Hunter and precious Conor hugs and kisses from me.



*Missy* said:


> Wonderful story! Can not believe what teleflora put on the message! That's ridiculous lol! I'm so happy for Evelyn being able amd willing to make the arrangement and have it to your sweet granddaughter! Love traditions


Thank you for reading my story, Melissa. :tender: I, too, can't believe what was put on the message! I want to do something special for Evelyn ... she really did go the extra *mile* ... in more ways than one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie... what a lovely story! So glad you didn't give up and it resulted in your granddaughter receiving her traditional gift!
> How wonderful that the florist took that extra step to fulfill your wishes!


Thank you so much, Terry. And, thank you for taking time to read my story.:tender:



Summergirl73 said:


> Such a beautiful story. Merry Christmas!


Thank you so much, Bridget. Merry Christmas to you, too!:tender:



edelweiss said:


> Marie, if you had been MY grandmother I think I would be the current president of the United States---I am going to keep my eye on this girl!
> What a touching tribute to who you are---Merry Christmas!


Awww ... thank you so much, Sandi. Hey, you know ... I wouldn't mind if you want to adopt me! I think you are an awesome woman ... to put it mildly. Merry Christmas, with love, darling Sandi.:smootch::heart: 



MoonDog said:


> Merry Christmas Marie!!! I read your story with chills and happy tears! So very sweet!


I am so happy you enjoyed reading my story, Robin. Thank you so much. I hope you have the most Merry Christmas ever. :wub::tender:



The A Team said:


> What a wonderful story!! I just love a story with a happy ending....especially at Christmas!! *sniff*......:innocent:


Pat, I could mail you some Puff tissues for the *sniff's* I can send them overnight express. Thank you for reading my story. Life is good because of wonderful women like you. Merry Christmas, with love, Pat. :smootch:



Snowbody said:


> :crying: Okay, Marie. Cry of the day? Check!!! That story was so touching. It really sounds like it could be a Hallmark (certainly not Teleflora) special on tv. Marie - the story is also SO YOU!!! You never give up, about anything. You have such passion for what you believe in that even over the phone it comes through. :heart: This is just the perfect Christmas story of renewal of faith that anything is possible.:wub: I know that Ashley cherishes all the time she spends with you and also gifts like these that have a deeper meaning of love more than their material being but will live on through her life as wonderful reminders of her youth.
> Is there a chamber of commerce or something that you can send the story about Evelyn's going the extra mile, or a local newspaper? It makes a great Christmas story. I would love for someone like that to be blessed with more business. And for Teleflora, I would indeed ask for a supervisor (in this country)next week when it's quieter and explain how errors like that can cause so much heartache.
> Love you, Marie.:tender: Merry Christmas to you, Felix, Snowball and your amazing granddaughter, Ashley. She is so lucky to have you all. :wub:


I can't thank you enough, Sue, for your sweet and kind words. I have been thinking the same thing as you ... to have my story about Evelyn published in the Westminster local newspaper. I'm sure I could send a letter to the editor ... which would then be published ... I would think so, anyway.

As for Teleflora ... I am also going to call Citibank and alert them as to what has happened. 

I love you, too, Sue. You are the bestest. i feel so blessed to know you, Earth Angel.:smootch::heart::wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a sweet story well worth reading, put a smile on my face.:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, Your an Earth Angel yourself and deserve to have the other Angel's out there helping you too. You and your Granddaughter are beautiful and cant believe you are a Grandma. 
So happy for you and the outcome for your special gift of love to your Granddaughter. Hugs,Edie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a story to remember. I am so happy for you that everything worked out at the end. :chili::aktion033:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

What a wonderful story. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY PRECIOUS FRIEND
I just logged on and read your thread, oh Marie, I teared up at how wonderful our Lord is, it's just like God to have you call that florist, he knew that lady's heart and that she would go out of her way to make Christmas special for Ashley and you.
I think we often forget how much our God loves us, he loved us enough to send his son Jesus for us, we just need to open our eyes and hearts and except his Christmas gift to each of us. I know you know Jesus that's why you have such a tender and loving heart and Spirit.
I love you and hope you and Felix and precious Snowball have a BLESSED Christmas.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deborah said:


> What a sweet story well worth reading, put a smile on my face.:wub:


Thank you, Deborah.:tender: Merry Christmas!


plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, Your an Earth Angel yourself and deserve to have the other Angel's out there helping you too. You and your Granddaughter are beautiful and cant believe you are a Grandma.
> So happy for you and the outcome for your special gift of love to your Granddaughter. Hugs,Edie


Thank you so much, Edie. Merry Christmas, darling Edie.:tender:



MalteseJane said:


> This is a story to remember. I am so happy for you that everything worked out at the end. :chili::aktion033:


Thank you so much, Janine. I hope you are having a lovely Christmas.:tender:



alexmom said:


> What a wonderful story. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.
> Merry Christmas!


Thank you! :tender: Merry Christmas!



Matilda's mommy said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY PRECIOUS FRIEND
> I just logged on and read your thread, oh Marie, I teared up at how wonderful our Lord is, it's just like God to have you call that florist, he knew that lady's heart and that she would go out of her way to make Christmas special for Ashley and you.
> I think we often forget how much our God loves us, he loved us enough to send his son Jesus for us, we just need to open our eyes and hearts and except his Christmas gift to each of us. I know you know Jesus that's why you have such a tender and loving heart and Spirit.
> I love you and hope you and Felix and precious Snowball have a BLESSED Christmas.


Merry Christmas, darling Paula. You are so loved ... the best gift of all.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ashley told me a guy brought in the flowers to the place where she works. She said it was so cute because then he ordered French fries from her! I read the story to her today that I wrote here. She loves it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I meant to add that I told Ashley I am sending this story to their local newspaper today.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww that was so sweet of the shop owner and what a sweet tradition. It's amazing when people are so thoughtful and considerate and go out of their way to help someone they don't even know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a sweet story...and next year you can skip Teleflora and go straight to Evelyn.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

BellaEnzo said:


> Aww that was so sweet of the shop owner and what a sweet tradition. It's amazing when people are so thoughtful and considerate and go out of their way to help someone they don't even know.


I often think, Amanda, how wonderful it would be if more businesses would go the extra mile like Evelyn did. I mean with no catches, if you know what I mean.


Sylie said:


> What a sweet story...and next year you can skip Teleflora and go straight to Evelyn.


Yep ... That I will do. And, I called Citibank and they stopped Teleflora from charging me. There is also another florist that is great ... Proflowers. However, they don't carry Kinkade. For Kerry's birthday I tried Proflowers and they sent the most gorgeous roses ... and, at such a reasonable price. They have their own gardens and grow all of their own flowers.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, if anyone should have had help from an Earth Angel its you. What a great Christmas story. I'm so happy that everything worked out and I'm guessing that Evelyn being able to do that for you felt great about it.
I love the pictures, both of you are beautiful!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> Marie, if anyone should have had help from an Earth Angel its you. What a great Christmas story. I'm so happy that everything worked out and I'm guessing that Evelyn being able to do that for you felt great about it.
> I love the pictures, both of you are beautiful!:wub:


Thank you so much, Jane. :tender::smootch: I'm working on sending the story to Evelyn's and Ashley's local newspaper tomorrow. (to the editor)


----------

